# Brown Spots



## jmann124 (Aug 15, 2012)

I noticed today, that I am starting to get some brown spots on the glass of the fuge part of the sump and on the drains in that section. There is also a little bit of green on a piece of the rubble in the fuge and there is a type of algae growing on the plumbing. I know you will want pics, so I will post them shortly. I should add that there is none of this in the DT. Thanx.


----------



## jmann124 (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's a few pics.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup, thats where you want all that ugly algae growing. Probably using a 6700k or less lamp? This grows that great nasty stuff. But, hey thats a good thing in the sump.


----------



## jmann124 (Aug 15, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Yup, thats where you want all that ugly algae growing. Probably using a 6700k or less lamp? This grows that great nasty stuff. But, hey thats a good thing in the sump.


So that is a good thing? I should want that growing? I'm good with it if its a good thing.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh yea. Maybe I should take a pic of my sump for you. I gots the nasties growing, I don't scrape mine off, don't see any reason to. You'll get that, coralline possibly some hair algae, but this is where you want it growing, out of the DT. Hows the Cheato growing?


----------



## jmann124 (Aug 15, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Hows the Cheato growing?


A month and a half ago it was the size of a tennis ball when I put it in. Now it's about the size of a football.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Right on. Water testing good I take it, as well?


----------



## jmann124 (Aug 15, 2012)

My test kit always tests ammonia at .25ppm but my ammo alert is on the lowest it can go. Trites always 0, trates fluctuates from 10-20ppm. Ph bounces from 7.8-8.2. I plan to get a kit so I can start testing calc mag and alk since I want corals in a few months. Everything in the tank seems happy, eat good, and are active. I plan on doing a WC tonight or tomorrow. Anything look bad or out of the ordinary to you?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nope. Looking good. The Ammo showing up is weird though. New test kit for that possibly?


----------



## jmann124 (Aug 15, 2012)

I've got 2 fans coming in today that I'm installing in the hood. My plan is to put one on each side and to have one blowing air into the hood and one pulling air out. Is that a good plan, or should I do something else?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. I have 4 all blowing across the water surface.


----------



## jmann124 (Aug 15, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Sounds like a plan. I have 4 all blowing across the water surface.


I don't have any temp problems, so I figured I should keep them off the surface, but, now that I think about it, I'm getting some new lights, for corals, soon that will increase heat. So, maybe I should point one at the surface to help with the coming surface temp increase.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't go wrong with that. Always good to be ahead of the game


----------

